# Bison View Farm 2020 last doe kidded!



## bisonviewfarm

Early but I like having a backup of my info in case my calendar disappears. Blood heads in tommorow. 
Blossom Boer cross bred 8/24 or 8/31, Rose lamancha/Alpine bred 9/9 ( so a little early), Winnie Boer cross bred 8/31, Dolly lamancha cross bred 8/31, Ellie May Boer cross unknown & Spook Boer cross bred 9/24 & 9/30 so blood goes in next month


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goaties, how exciting.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks guys! Forgot to mail the blood so I drew fresh and mailed it off yesterday. Results coming next week. And a new picture of everyone


----------



## Dwarf Dad

That first group photo would make a great jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well the boys did a good job 5 out of 6 bred! And the 6th was just in heat a few weeks ago but I decided to be sure and sent in the test I bet her next test will come back as bred. :clapping:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ellie Mays new owners should be happy and hoping now that Rose is confirmed bred I may get some interested buyers on her as she refuse's to stay in the electric fence. And the boys I suspect everyone is probably bred to the 3/4 Boer as he wasn't big on letting the over near the girls.
We have Caramello & Reese's


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! Always super exciting to get the results! Good job boys! Such pretty girls. Some very cute kids are on the way(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmovescheers)(clap)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Woohoo! Always super exciting to get the results! Good job boys! Such pretty girls. Some very cute kids are on the way(dance)


Super exciting the boys were late bloomers so I was a little worried lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Replamin and I got weights on the girls today. That way I can kind of see how much they gain during pregnancy. Pretty impressed considering they made it 6 months on pasture only. The little guys Rose & Blossom are both up around 40lbs, Winnie & Spook are up near 200 ( they were both around 130 a year ago when I bought them) and Dolly up 30-40lbs. And a picture of stubborn Dolly thinking it may be time to sell her she hates the milkstand & I expect everyone to supply atleast a little milk.


----------



## GoofyGoat

We call that the I DON'T WANNA position lol
Yeppers, I've got a couple who have that pose down pat ;0


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> We call that the I DON'T WANNA position lol
> Yeppers, I've got a couple who have that pose down pat ;0


She's got it down as well. All I did was try to trim up hairs on her and back legs down she went (rofl) This spring my stand was shorter and shed pop her back end off so I couldn't milk her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> She's got it down as well. All I did was try to trim up hairs on her and back legs down she went (rofl) This spring my stand was shorter and shed pop her back end off so I couldn't milk her.


Yep..I don't wanna  Stinker!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Yep..I don't wanna  Stinker!


The bad thing is I traded for her to have more milk for my calf's didn't work out well.


----------



## mariella

LOL I had a doe that did that, I made a stand that went under her belly so when she flopped she was still propped up so I could still milk her, She learned really fast that it didn't work anymore and she stopped doing it


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariella said:


> LOL I had a doe that did that, I made a stand that went under her belly so when she flopped she was still propped up so I could still milk her, She learned really fast that it didn't work anymore and she stopped doing it


If she doesn't sell I might have to try that. I did a bucket that's when she learned she could just plop her back end off the milk stand lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Can you back the stand up against something or put a travel strap around her back end so she can't back up? She's can't win this battle poor little calf needs their milk


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Can you back the stand up against something or put a travel strap around her back end so she can't back up? She's can't win this battle poor little calf needs their milk


 Calf's are thankfully all grown now I bought another doe to help feed them  it's not a back up it's a side step I propped it against the wall for a bit but then she just walked herself off my side


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> Calf's are thankfully all grown now I bought another doe to help feed them  it's not a back up it's a side step I propped it against the wall for a bit but then she just walked herself off my side


What a brat....ugh!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I wasn't going to waste the $12 on Spooks blood test because I'm pretty certain she is (no heat & I watched a few successful breeding's)but I cant take the not knowing for sure so blood goes off tommorow I'm not a wait and see person . (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Results are in I was right. She's bred! Those late blooming boys did a good job once they realized they were bucks.(dance)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And some new pictures of the girls. blossom, Winnie & Dolly are halfway there already!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Spook did settle 
The girls are looking good. Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! Spook did settle
> The girls are looking good. Congratulations!


 Yep stinker just decided she didn't want to kid with the rest of the girls. And thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## SandyNubians

Hooray! Getting so close now! Just a few more months and you will have some cute lil babies on the ground(dance)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Poor starving pregnant girls. My big old scaredy cat of a lab decided there was something terrifying in the goat shed. So I of course had to go check things out and the girls were waiting hoping for grain lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

The only way to get side shots without another goat in the way lol happily munching on some grain. Everyone's up a few pounds this week.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think Dolly and Winnie take the prize. They seem to have started rounding out nicely. Looking good


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> I think Dolly and Winnie take the prize. They seem to have started rounding out nicely. Looking good


 Oh yeah Dolly is rather massive in person already. I also suspect Rose might be carrying more than a single this year ( or atleast I hope) she's about as big as when she delivered last year


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cant wait to see the babies! The girls look good!


----------



## SandyNubians

They are looking great! They are getting close. Gonna be a fun race to see if Blossom, winnie, or dolly goes first. Go girls, go!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Uuuuuuuwwwwww...its getting exciting! Wheres the popcorn???(woot)(woot):wow:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> They are looking great! They are getting close. Gonna be a fun race to see if Blossom, winnie, or dolly goes first. Go girls, go!


Or if they all 3 decide to go at once lol. Kind of happy Spook didn't take then it wouldve required building a 4th kidding stall.



Moers kiko boars said:


> Cant wait to see the babies! The girls look good!


Thank you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh and a prego belly picture for the day. Winnie was demanding that I top off the hay feeder lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

The girls are really starting to look pregnant. Winnie's getting lower to the ground . Dolly, Blossom and Rose are looking a good bit wider and deeper. And Spook just starting to get a little wider


----------



## SalteyLove

Such a long wait still! Photos of the bucks they are bred to?


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Such a long wait still! Photos of the bucks they are bred to?


Yeah but it seems to be flying by seems like I just bred them lol . Dad is likely this guy I had an ober buck as well but my Boer cross wouldn't let him near the does


----------



## Jubillee

It does feel like it goes by fast this year...except the week they are due LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Winnie is looking like triplets to me! Shes super thick! They all look good! 
Yay!!! Babies on the way!!!!!:clapping::wow:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Winnie is looking like triplets to me! Shes super thick! They all look good!
> Yay!!! Babies on the way!!!!!:clapping::wow:


I'm not sure she had quads this spring and didnt look any bigger than she does now. So it'll be interesting to see what she has hiding in there lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Jubillee said:


> It does feel like it goes by fast this year...except the week they are due LOL


Yes that one always drags by and the whole time they're messing with you making you wonder is today the day lol .


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I had the herd pretty mellowed out after getting rid of my bully doe but now sweet little Blossom has decided she needs to up her herd status before she kids. She's the smallest and only horned doe. Always head butting the other does chasing them from the feeder and then hooking them and occasionally me ( accidently). At this point I'm debating banding her horns maybe a little pain will keep her from being such a jerk but I also don't want to stress her out or I could put her in a stall ( large and all wire so she can see the other does) till she chills her butt out.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Not the best pictures it's cold so everyone's a bit hunched up. Time seems to be speeding by! Winnie, Dolly and Rose have started to get udders and everyone including Spook (a month behind everyone else has gained the most) is up around 20- 25lbs since I started tracking weights 7 weeks ago.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moving right along and looking good! I'll bet you're getting excited


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Moving right along and looking good! I'll bet you're getting excited


Oh yeah super excited. My kids and husband are getting more and more nervous about it though. I've always been around for kiddings and this year Im working so they may have to handle births without me. Out of 4 people only 1's ever been there for a kidding lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

My daughters going to be in the same boat as your family since I'm working more too. I'm lucky I can come home if I'm needed but it's a 45 minute drive so she's a bit nervous too.


----------



## SalteyLove

Blossom knock it off!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> My daughters going to be in the same boat as your family since I'm working more too. I'm lucky I can come home if I'm needed but it's a 45 minute drive so she's a bit nervous too.


That's nice atleast you could show up in an emergency even if it'll take a bit. I'm the only person so unfortunately no coming home for me. If they're lucky I may be able to help out a bit by phone if the stores dead other wise it's up to them and the websites I have saved for them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Blossom knock it off!


 A few days in the stall seems to have calmed her down for now. Hoping it stays that way till kidding time.


----------



## Jubillee

I like when we get past 100 days, that's when I start getting extra excited!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I've had the flu and haven't seen the girls since Monday and it sure looks like they packed on a few pounds while I was sick. Also seeing some more udder development. 19 more days till baby watch begins!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope you're feeling better, this years flu season looks like it's ramping up early.
The girls are looking great! Can't wait to see what they're hiding


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope you're feeling better, this years flu season looks like it's ramping up early.
> The girls are looking great! Can't wait to see what they're hiding


Thanks  not totally better but it's an improvent over the last few days. Seems it's running rampant in our town the nurses at the clinic said they've had a lot of confirmed cases lately. Me either I can't wait to see some baby's out of them!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh yuck...the flu sucks. I bet the girls were happy to see you! So close to baby time!! They're looking great!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Jubillee said:


> Oh yuck...the flu sucks. I bet the girls were happy to see you! So close to baby time!! They're looking great!


They sure seemed pretty happy and I must admit I was happy to see them. I'm usually down visiting and checking on them several times a day.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Im early but I trimmed hooves , and gave cdt & replamin so I figured I might as well take some pictures. Almost there and I finally got to feel kids in several of the girls.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

following!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh getting close how exciting! Can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:waiting:

:waiting:

Cant wait to see the babies!!!!:wow:


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Found an old picture of Winnie about the same stage with quads last spring. She's definitely bigger this year. Excited to see what she's hiding.first picture is this year not the best she's wanting attention so it's hard to get a side shot.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well today is 140 & Winnie's ligaments sure seem to be sinking. And miss Dolly's stretching and talking a lot. Guess who'll be going in stalls tonight. We dip back down into negative temps tonight so I'm hoping not but I'll be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Udders bigger and she's untouchable at the moment I can't find her ligaments but she's also not holding still.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness..
She is sooo big..it looks painful! Hope its at least triplets! They look good! Happy kidding!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness..
> She is sooo big..it looks painful! Hope its at least triplets! They look good! Happy kidding!


Hopefully the wait is killing me lol. Last year I thought twins and she had quads so will she go the same more or less this year I can't wait to see. Though I would prefer that they stay in for another week or so.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I'm a popsicle but the girls are tucked away in the stalls & the camera is up!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im soooo jealous...love the camera!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im soooo jealous...love the camera!


That was my best investment ever. I love being able to check on them from the house.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

No babies but Winnie's ligaments are very deep & she's got some discharge going. Udder is not all the way full yet. Dolly also has some discharge & her udder is pretty full. And little Blossom's udder has had a growth spurt since yesterday.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You have a very nice barn & pen set up! It looks clean & healthy. Very nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I love your set up, it's great...I was thinking of using cattle panels in my Kidding area like you have ...Do your does try to head butt each other through the panels? Last year I used a dog kennel and had to put up solid walls so they would stop bashing their heads...or is it just my does being ridiculously grumpy? I'm building 4 stalls this year instead of just two and trying to get things sorted before I waste money I don't have.
Thanks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> You have a very nice barn & pen set up! It looks clean & healthy. Very nice!


Thank you! I try my husband makes fun of me because I take the shop vac down to suck up the dust all the time lol



GoofyGoat said:


> I love your set up, it's great...I was thinking of using cattle panels in my Kidding area like you have ...Do your does try to head butt each other through the panels? Last year I used a dog kennel and had to put up solid walls so they would stop bashing their heads...or is it just my does being ridiculously grumpy? I'm building 4 stalls this year instead of just two and trying to get things sorted before I waste money I don't have.
> Thanks!


So far we haven't had an issue with it but this is only our 3rd kidding season using them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I think they enjoy messing with me lol. Still having discharge. Winnie & Dolly both look a bit skinny and sunken around the trailhead. Dolly & Blossom have become quite lovey & Winnie's gone wild ( did the same thing last year near kidding time) I ended up walking down to check on Dolly late last night as she seemed extremely uncomfortable but of course nothing was going on. Today much of the same.


----------



## Jubillee

Exciting, babies are coming soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats

They do drive us :crazy:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yes they do. Time to watch Blossom a little closer. Her udder yesterday vs this evening.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ooooohhhhhh boy...getting closer....(dance) gonna see some babies soon!!!!

:waiting:


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Quite a jump in size.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow she ballooned up quickly...how exciting


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Major jump in size but not much else going on. She's happily scarfing down hay this morning ligaments are hard to find but still there.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I see middle of the night checks starting. Both of the older girls want to act weird tonight. And Winnie's discharge when from a whiteish color to clear. Bet neither will kid but they'll mess with me lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

DOES 2....HUMAN 0....:clapping:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yep just glad I can do the late night checks from my warm bed lol. Dolly's rubbing on the fence pretty good today. Nothing from Winnie. And my little girl Blossom is acting rather blah today. She's not up eating with Rose and she just seems off. Of course she won't pee so I can check her ketones so I'll go back down in a bit.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Such a pretty dapple doe. Cant wait to see what she has! Hang in their. They look great!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I know they probably won't go for a few more days but I can't stop watching the camera lol. Day 141-147. Blossom had some discharge looked amber colored but I didn't have my phone so I didn't get a picture till it dried & Dolly went from little dabs of it to a big string. Nothing terribly interesting from Winnie. Her ligaments are deep but still there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The third pic of the boer girl. She looks like shes in labor. Thats what my 2nd boer girl does. Then she stands up, paws the ground, lays back down and stares at th he sky.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> The third pic of the boer girl. She looks like shes in labor. Thats what my 2nd boer girl does. Then she stands up, paws the ground, lays back down and stares at th he sky.


She's been doing it for days the first time she fooled me into thinking maybe now it's just a daily occurrence. She had my husband fooled when I was at work he was totally convinced he'd be delivering babys :heehee:


----------



## SandyNubians

Goat TV is my favorite pastime!

Poor girls look so miserable with their big baby bellies. I think I can hear their grunts from here!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Goat TV is my favorite pastime!
> 
> Poor girls look so miserable with their big baby bellies. I think I can hear their grunts from here!


Tons of grunting from Winnie I feel bad for her. Watching her try to lay down is getting pretty pitiful. She trys to slowly lower her back half ends up plopping it down sits for a minute or so then slowly gets her front half down lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Blossoms ligaments are hard to find but still there, Dolly's not doing much other than making me laugh with her lip curls apparently she thinks she smells great lol. And rolly polly Winnie a good chunk of almost amber colored discharge this morning and her tails starting to bend she bit me for checking her ligaments yesterday so I'm officially giving up on checking for my own safety lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> Tons of grunting from Winnie I feel bad for her. Watching her try to lay down is getting pretty pitiful. She trys to slowly lower her back half ends up plopping it down sits for a minute or so then slowly gets her front half down lol


Oh poor baby! I hope she goes soon so she can lay down comfortably again. No fun being the size of a beached whale 
Oh I love the face she's making too cute!
Yep they'll pop sooner or later, You'll be more help with all your digits intact lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh poor baby! I hope she goes soon so she can lay down comfortably again. No fun being the size of a beached whale


 Would be nice would also love it if she went back to her normally friendly self


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the last pic of the does side,after the beautiful dapple girl. She looks postey to me. Those back legs almost straight up & down. Hip points showing, and that baby dent getting bigger! Im guessing it wont be long for her. Maybe SundY. Hope so
..cant wait to see her babies!!!(woot):happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat: (woot)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes the last pic of the does side,after the beautiful dapple girl. She looks postey to me. Those back legs almost straight up & down. Hip points showing, and that baby dent getting bigger! Im guessing it wont be long for her. Maybe SundY. Hope so
> ..cant wait to see her babies!!!(woot):happygoat::goatkiss::lolgoat: (woot)


She's a hard one looking back she messed with me pretty bad last year. She sunk in and ligaments started to soften way before she kidded. She's super skinny today but I'm not seeing much else. I work tonight so I went and asked if anyone thought they would deliver tonight Dolly went in her stall did some circles stretched and started rubbing on the fence (doh)(rofl). Kind of doubtful she doesn't look close to me. I think she's a faker


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lets just hope she waits till your off tonight. She may want to suprise you! Lol lol these girls! I think they do it on purpose...dont you? Lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lets just hope she waits till your off tonight. She may want to suprise you! Lol lol these girls! I think they do it on purpose...dont you? Lol


She'd be the first so far I've managed to not miss a single kidding. The rest of the family would prefer that streak continues lol. I'd prefer she hold off till day time low of -4 tonight so we'll probably be around -10. Tuesday would be nice snow but a low in the 20's would be great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well lets just tell her TUESDAY! No babies till then! Or no treats! .think that will work. My girls would turn around & start labor right then. Mine are scheming little divas!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Only problem is they haven't gotten treats lately lol. It's her first year with so I suppose it's possible she may kick it in to gear and go while I'm gone.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh but they have food memories! Mine ALWAYS remember feeding time. Not their names, not what pasture they are to be on. Not which goat house to go to. But food...treats...it all comes back...in a instant whiff of goodies...(dance)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I went digging for my original notes on breeding's and I put the dates down wrong on my print out! I copied Spooks dates turns out we're only on day 144-150. . Im pretty sure no one's going today though. Winnie's so dropped it looks like I've been starving her ( 2nd picture you can also see how raised that tailhead is & how skinny she is) . Dolly's also dropped some ligaments are moving but there & Blossom still looks pretty plump and not dropped yet. So the wait continues I've decided I'm not walking back to the barn till dinner time unless I see someone pushing out a baby on camera (doh)(doh)


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh, come on girls. Let's get this show on the road! I want to see some little kids!

Winnie definitely looks close!

Just for the fun of it
I'll say 2 doelings born tomorrow at 5 pm for winnie


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Oh, come on girls. Let's get this show on the road! I want to see some little kids!
> 
> Winnie definitely looks close!
> 
> Just for the fun of it
> I'll say 2 doelings born tomorrow at 5 pm for winnie


Right they're driving me nuts lol. Winnie looks so close and tonight she started licking me which is odd because she's been rather crabby I was waiting to get bit but nope all sweet and lovey. But it may just be another mess with the human situation (rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..bring out the treats! Start beibing them. The first one who kids...get All the goodies! (rofl) Think that would work? Well they waited till Tuesday...so you didnt miss anything. One thing Ive noticed on TGS..once a doe delivers....they All deliver. You ready for that? Better get out your baseball gloves..be ready to catch them babies! (rofl)(rofl):storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..bring out the treats! Start beibing them. The first one who kids...get All the goodies! (rofl) Think that would work? Well they waited till Tuesday...so you didnt miss anything. One thing Ive noticed on TGS..once a doe delivers....they All deliver. You ready for that? Better get out your baseball gloves..be ready to catch them babies! (rofl)(rofl):storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl:


I've been promising animal crackers and grain but so far they aren't cooperating lol. I'd be totally ok with them all going at once at this point.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

It's almost noon and I suspect today will not be the day that they finally release the hostages. All are miserable ligaments are soft but there , odd behavior discharge& is also continuing. At this point I suspect they'll hold them in till next week (rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Noooooooooooo...thsts too much!!(rofl) get put those firecrackers..get those big bangs going...we will get those mamas delivering!! mg:Just joking!
I hope they deliver by this weekend, so you can be their taking pictures for ALL OF US on TGS! :bighug: then you can post all the babies on our 2020 Kidding Tally...the boys are way ahead...We Need Doelings!!! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Noooooooooooo...thsts too much!!(rofl) get put those firecrackers..get those big bangs going...we will get those mamas delivering!! mg:Just joking!
> I hope they deliver by this weekend, so you can be their taking pictures for ALL OF US on TGS! :bighug: then you can post all the babies on our 2020 Kidding Tally...the boys are way ahead...We Need Doelings!!! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


Would be nice but I'm doubting it. I think they'll hold out till Tuesday or so because I was planning on having an empty stall for my lamancha by then lol. Im ok with the older girls holding out on me I just wish the young dapple would go. If we're going to have an issue this year I suspect it'll be with her.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Dolly apparently she's to pregnant to hold her head up lol







Winnie








Blossom







Rose







Spook


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they look so uncomfortable. Bless their hearts!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sheesh, poor girls are all big ol' blimps! You gals need to get going already!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

They do I'm over waiting on them lol. Oh well guess I'll have to keep getting my baby fix from everyone else's does kidding


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Not the best picture but you can see how skinny she looks and how hollowed out she is along the tailhead is from the shadows. Ligaments are still there but softer than they have been so maybe she'll be the first to go.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She looks so close....mmmmm cant wait!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whats going on today? Is that ol big girl showing us anything today? Got any mini me's yet?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Whats going on today? Is that ol big girl showing us anything today? Got any mini me's yet?


Nope they're still holding out. I kind of suspected today wouldn't be the day after looking at last year's pictures her udder still has some filling to do


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:waiting:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I'm going to guess tomorrow may finally be Winnie's day & hopefully she won't prove me wrong lol. Ligaments are just barely hanging on udders not full yet but last year it filled up in the morning before she kidded


----------



## SandyNubians

Exciting(dance) Come on winnie, don't let us all down! We all wanna see your little ones, and you will feel soooo much better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Winnie! SHOW ME THE GOATEEEE! we want babies! We be excited!!!:clapping::nod::lolgoat::goatkiss::wow:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

She may let everyone down. Those ligaments are still barely there & her udder didn't fill any more over night. (doh) I did inform them that I have to work later so if they want my assistance instead of the kids or the man's they'd better get there butts in gear. I'm sure it won't work but worth a shot right (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, come on girl, we want to see those babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...Ive even been tempted to putting on one of those blue surgical gloves..grabbing a bottle of lube..and walk.in the birthing barn. :ahh:Snap.that glove and say...get busy...or I will...:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha: We all have felt that way, one time or another.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes...Ive even been tempted to putting on one of those blue surgical gloves..grabbing a bottle of lube..and walk.in the birthing barn. :ahh:Snap.that glove and say...get busy...or I will...:heehee:


I like that idea may have to try it when I get home from work:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It made me feel good...thought I would share the laugh
..lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> It made me feel good...thought I would share the laugh
> ..lol


At this point I really might try it lol. I offered a grain bribe this morning with theyre alfalfa pellets so far it's not working. Winnie has 1 ligament that I can find but that other ones refusing to go away. Once again I asked if anyone was going to kid and Dolly started with her weird behaviour. I'm pretty certain she's learned what will bring me to the barn more so she can get her head scratched :heehee:. And the girls Winnie, Blossom & Dolly 148-154 days, Rose 138 days & Spook 123-129 days. Excuse my messy barn time for a cleaning just waiting on the husband to get home with my shavings


----------



## SandyNubians

Sheesh, I can't believe you have 3 girls in the perfectly normal kidding range and not a single one is getting down to business yet!

Winnie and junebug must be in contact with one another. She has been missing the one lig, but the other just refuses to go anywhere. 

Your girls must be trying to plot against you. As soon as Winnie(or dolly)goes, you will be watching the kids and enjoying that nice moment. All of a sudden Dolly(or winnie) will drop down and start pushing, followed closely by blossom. They won't want you to have anytime to just relax. Doe code of honor of course!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..I thought one would go today. Spook..black head boer. She looks soooo ready
Hips all hollowed out...
Maybe...go give her a bear hug...(doh)think that might work? (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha::crazy:


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL that is very frustrating! The excitement builds, but they can't stay pregnant forever, right? We have 2 that were due yesterday, and still nada. But hoping one might at least go sometime in the next 24hrs lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL that is very frustrating! The excitement builds, but they can't stay pregnant forever, right? We have 2 that were due yesterday, and still nada. But hoping one might at least go sometime in the next 24hrs lol.


They sure seem to try to keep them in as long as possible lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Barns deep cleaned and I changed a few things up. Told the girls its all ready for those baby's now :heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well that's a pretty big change for Blossom. She's also acting a little off. Hoping tonight might be the night or atleast before I go to work tomorrow. She's my only first timer and I'd really love for her to kid while I'm home


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..go grab the blue gloves & start snapping them. See if it works! I cant wait to see those little babies...lets get her busy!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow big change! I'd be calling in hooky if she hasn't gone by morning...


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh. Yippy(dance) She looks close. Big difference. I thought she'd be the last to go. I'm betting all 3 of them are gonna go in the next 24hrs. Just to drive you insane.


----------



## SandyNubians

Any babies last night? :waiting: Or maybe they all went and you are too busy playing with 6 kids, or maybe 10.


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I wish I was playing with baby's! 149 days and nothing interesting happening so apparently they will be keeping me waiting a while longer (doh)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh and day 140 for Rose!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...its supposed to be 150 days! And this time...your girls are going By The Rules! :reading:You have to wait till day 150! :dreams:
Soooo you get to be Patient! :waiting:
Its ok..you can do it!:wow:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well...its supposed to be 150 days! And this time...your girls are going By The Rules! :reading:You have to wait till day 150!
> Soooo you get to be Patient! :waiting:
> Its ok..you can do it!:wow:


I was hoping atleast 1 of them took the first time the bucks bred them but apparently that didn't happen seeing as we're about to be at 156 days from then(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well maybe one is a little slow! :bonk:
But...the others may not be! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well maybe one is a little slow! :bonk:
> But...the others may not be! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


Maybe they'll probably all be slow I suspect. See how long they can milk it they do seem to enjoy the extra attention :heehee:. I really thought the dapple would go at the earlier date I brought the neighbors buck over because I was sure she was in heat then.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

150 days! These girls need to get moving. I want babys but I also have to work later so I suppose I'd be ok with one more day of waiting (doh)(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..get on your excersize clothes! :coolmoves: we are gonna walk those girls
..or should I say ..you walk..they waddle:goatrun::rungoat::goatrundance)
Then get them some concrete blocks and let them stretch !:dazed:
Then get some of that awful single bell massage music...and turn it on. :crazy:when babies get here...music goes off! 
Lol lol :haha::haha:
Then we have :kid3::kid2::kid3::kid3:!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ok I'm going to guess that today may be Winnie's day finally!! She's got 4 1/2 hours till I have to get ready and go to work. So we'll see if I get to be there or if it's on the kids and husband ( going to be fun for them since I believe 2 kids and the husband may be coming down with the flu)


----------



## toth boer goats

That is a sign she is very close.

Happy kidding. 

Sorry your family is getting sick.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> That is a sign she is very close.
> 
> Happy kidding.
> 
> Sorry your family is getting sick.


I was pretty excited to see it now will she be nice enough to go while I'm home or wait till I get home lol.
Thanks it's going around like crazy here kind of surprised we made it through a month without anyone else showing up with it. My daughter had 7 friends go home this morning with it.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oooh(dance):clapping: Finally!

Hopefully she will go before you leave or wait until you get home. If not, im sure they can handle it just fine. Just won't be very fun. The flu sucks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..im getting restless...:kid3:ANY :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3: yet???


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Still no baby's! At this point I'm wondering if Rose is going to kid before these 3 :bonk:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

mg:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Turn on the video of Sandys Junebug..
Shes in labor...maybe this will stimilate your girls! (punch)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Turn on the video of Sandys Junebug..
> Shes in labor...maybe this will stimilate your girls! (punch)


I'll have to try it when I get home. Maybe they're being nice and waiting on me I told them I'd be home at 11 if they wanted me around lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Junebug doesn't look close either so don't bother! She is driving me nuts. I still say she is waiting for Minnie 

You better tell minnie she'd better get going! She's been driving everyone crazy for almost a week now and we all want to see her babies. Maybe the other girls will take that as a challenge and pop too.


----------



## toth boer goats

Any babies?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?


Nope we had some long discharge from Winnie again and Dolly this morning. Everyone's acting a little off but I'm not calling it labor till they start pushing my lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Forgot my pictures


----------



## toth boer goats

If at anytime you feel she is not progressing. Wash up and go in and check. Especially if she is nesting and starting to push.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Looks like Blossoms going to be the first to go! We have some contractions happening!


----------



## SandyNubians

Exciting can't wait!


----------



## rebelINny

Woohoo! Good luck


----------



## Jubillee

Yay!

In your pics, middle right, she looks like she's ready! That's usually kidding look around here.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

1 little buck so far atleast 1 more in her. Little fellow decided to try and come out with his legs back so I had to do a little rearranging.


----------



## rebelINny

Yay! Watching


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And a little mini Blossom doe! And she's seems to be an awesome mom. Winnie and Dolly are also leaking out massive amounts of mucous so maybe 3 kiddings today.  I'll get better pics once there dry


----------



## Jubillee

Hooray!!!


----------



## rebelINny

Sooo much cuteness! Congrats on one of each!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, so cute:inlove: Congrats! What did I say. As soon as one starts kids all of them will. No rest for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

WOOHOO! WAY TO GO BLOSSOM! TWINS!!!! :wowwoot)
Wait a minute....wheres the others? 
Any more?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Little Blossom was trying but 2 little things after her seemed to confuse her So no one was getting to eat. Little girls in the house for now I'll try her back out with Mom once she settles down a bit. For the moment she's happily feeding and loving on her little boy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please put pics of both these BEAUTIFUL BABIES in the 2020 Kidding Tally! Everybody needs to see them. Then when the other stingy guts decide to share...you can put them in also...lol lol 
Glad you were there. How are you doing? Ready to get started oN the rest of them? ITS HAPPENING!!! LOL


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I'm so ready I'm tired of waiting lol

And a picture of baby girl hanging out with my youngest.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I slept in for a whopping 10 minutes and I'd guess that's about what I missed 1&2 by lol. Winnie had another set of quads this year. Downside stinker didn't have me a single doe think she knew that I was thinking of replacing her with a daughter (rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And my bottle baby's. Winnie trys to feed quads but they don't grow so I brought the 2 smallest boys in to hang with their adorable half sister ( she has wattles like mom ❤) .


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, look at them all! All boys, but very cute boys! Hopefully blossom will get the hang of it and take her little girl back. She is such a pretty little doeling.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, look at them all! All boys, but very cute boys! Hopefully blossom will get the hang of it and take her little girl back. She is such a pretty little doeling.


I'm hoping so but at the same time I've enjoyed having her in the house she's super sweet and probably the easiest bottle baby I've had she figured it out instantly lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh and some better pictures of the boys in the barn. Blossoms little boy he needed a little selenium but he's looking good this morning. And 2 of Winnie's boys have to dig out the dog coats for them they're to big for the sweatshirt sleeves lol


----------



## mariella

How is Dolly? Any signs of babies from her? 
She's the one my sisters and I want to see babies from.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariella said:


> How is Dolly? Any signs of babies from her?
> She's the one my sisters and I want to see babies from.


Her ligaments are softening, udder looks Fuller and her discharge looks different so I'm hoping she'll be nice and go some time today


----------



## rebelINny

Aw cute babes. I'm so jealous and impatiently waiting for mine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright Winnie! 4 boys! :kid2::kid2::kid2::kid2:What happened to the does this year? So maybe Dolly can do does????:kid3::kid3:
 that would be great! But All your Kidds are amazing! Soooo cute!!! Im so grateful all are healthy ans moms are doing good!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Alright Winnie! 4 boys! :kid2::kid2::kid2::kid2:What happened to the does this year? So maybe Dolly can do does????:kid3::kid3:
> that would be great! But All your Kidds are amazing! Soooo cute!!! Im so grateful all are healthy ans moms are doing good!


Very happy about the healthy part. Blossoms boy seemed a bit selenium deficient but a dose of paste and he was walking right and everyone else is spunky and happy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Still waiting on miss Dolly apparently she likes to take her sweet time to kid. Udder looks pretty full but there's nothing going on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless her preggo heart! Shes just waiting to fullfill her Doe Quota...just to upset you! 
Is it working? So happy to see all your little cuties...doing well & mamas too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

What cuties! All those sweet little house goats too.
Congratulations


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Bless her preggo heart! Shes just waiting to fullfill her Doe Quota...just to upset you!
> Is it working? So happy to see all your little cuties...doing well & mamas too!


 Would be nice we need to even out the numbers lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> What cuties! All those sweet little house goats too.
> Congratulations


Cute yes but boy do they have some lungs lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Maybe today maybe not today (doh). Her udder looks bigger than yesterday morning but I'm not seeing anything else so I'm not guessing .


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## mariella

From the pictures, she looks a lot more dropped than yesterday so maybe! Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

A good bit skinnier than yesterday also extremely needy. If I'm in the stall she's right there. She's being horrible to the other girls so I had to lock her back in the stall.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

This doe's about to drive me bonkers today should be 153 days but at this point I'm wondering if there wasn't a sneaky breeding I didn't see lol. Nothing interesting happening


----------



## toth boer goats

Doe code of honor.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Doe code of honor.


She's apparently read it :bookgoatrofl).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes got it memorized! She is going to teach it to you line by line! :funnytech:Lol! Hows all the kidds& new mamas.?
Have you rested...and ready to go? 
:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes got it memorized! She is going to teach it to you line by line! :funnytech:Lol! Hows all the kidds& new mamas.?
> Have you rested...and ready to go?
> :haha:


No rest cause I was up watching her lol. The other kids and doe's are doing great. Blossom didn't want her Doeling back but that's ok we're all in love with her


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...Im in love with your Babies!:inlove::inlove::inlove:.
They are so adorable!
Now...whats that Other Does hangup? I wanna see more babies!!!!:nod::kid3::kid3:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

145 days for Rose! Which means I better setup another stall. Not ready to set the baby's free yet.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:

Very cute kiddo's.


----------



## NDinKY

Cute kids!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks guys! I love them finally got a picture of Blossoms little guy without a sweater.


----------



## mariella

He's really cute! 
Any news on Dolly?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariella said:


> He's really cute!
> Any news on Dolly?


I think today will be the day. Ligaments are almost gone and I believe she may be having contractions. Seems she was holding out to give my husband a bday gift (he put in a request for girls lol)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariella said:


> He's really cute!
> Any news on Dolly?


Here they are!
2 very nice size doe's!


----------



## mariella

Oh, a verity pack! Loving the little ears on the one girl! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:wow::squish:You Got Does!!!! YAY!!!!:kid3::kid3:
Sooooo cute! Mom doing good? Yay Im sooo glad its Does!!!!! Put them in the 2020 kidding Tally...take that bucklings!!!:buttheads:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

mariella said:


> Oh, a verity pack! Loving the little ears on the one girl!
> Congratulations!


 Me too I was pretty happy to see those when she popped out


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> :wow::squish:You Got Does!!!! YAY!!!!:kid3::kid3:
> Sooooo cute! Mom doing good? Yay Im sooo glad its Does!!!!! Put them in the 2020 kidding Tally...take that bucklings!!!:buttheads:


Moms doing great! And I was so glad to see doe's as b


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now.....do I know you? ¿¿¿¿ are you that sweet nervous wreck???? Just a few days ago???? :imok:
Hey...Ive been there too! Glad all went well & ALL are good! Congrats...you survived another Doe attack,!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too much cuteness!


----------



## GoofyGoat

So cute! Yay! Congratulations for getting a couple new does, that's great.


----------



## Chris488

I saw your pics on Facebook and love Blossom's little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Loving these little guys!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh my goodness! :inlove::inlove:

Sooooooo cute!!:wow:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Roses udders filling up! Not sure I like her teats this year. I wanted bigger to fit my large hands but these just look funky maybe her udder will catch up (rofl)
First taken this morning second is a 12 hour fill about 2 weeks after kidding last year If I remember right she was milking between 6-7lbs a day at the time.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats on the 2 doelings! Look at everyone. Growing so fast already!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I swear her udder grew more in the 5 hours since I last went to the barn but I'm running on about 2 hours of sleep so my mind might be playing tricks on me. She's also looking very skinny. Will she go early ( 149 last year) or wait till after her due date like the rest of them wish they could just tell me (doh)(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Noooo I think your exhausted brain is correct! Those are filling up! Poor little kidds,, those are like power teats! :ahh:Gonna flood that kidds mouth! I would be scared! mg: 
Hope she has big kidds! (highfive)
Its gonna be fun to see what they look like!(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

N


Moers kiko boars said:


> Noooo I think your exhausted brain is correct! Those are filling up! Poor little kidds,, those are like power teats! :ahh:Gonna flood that kidds mouth! I would be scared! mg:
> Hope she has big kidds! (highfive)
> Its gonna be fun to see what they look like!(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


Ok I feel better knowing I'm not imagining it lol. They were so small when she kidded last year and not terribly large when I bought her back this fall in milk. So I was surprised to see them so huge (rofl). This was her right before she kidded last year tiny little things.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No way to say those are Not There...(rofl):shrug:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Day 149 for Rose! I don't think she'll go today or atleast not before I leave for work but she's looking close.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh she is pushing the boundary! Standing right on the edge! See that line??? Do i ?? Dont i? Cross over it??(shy)
Here we go....on the edge of our seats!:heehee:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And we have twins! 1 buck 1 Doe. I suspect they may have different dads buck looks like my obethasli doe looks like my Boer lol Buck required a little tug Rose is a smaller doe he was 8.88lbs girl was 7.05lbs


----------



## toth boer goats

Good work, cute babies.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks!


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Totally Awesome Dude & Dudett! Took her ForEver:imok:. Im sooo glad they are here. Moms doing good too? Not you....the doe(rofl)
Hah...so now...your all done???? No more????


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Totally Awesome Dude & Dudett! Took her ForEver:imok:. Im sooo glad they are here. Moms doing good too? Not you....the doe(rofl)
> Hah...so now...your all done???? No more????


She sure worked on that udder forever today was her do date though so I guess she didn't really keep me waiting lol. She's doing great. She wouldn't take care of her kid last year but she loves these ones. Im doing good too (rofl). One more doe to go but we don't start baby watch on her till the 16th. 
Spook our last pregnant girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well good! I have 1 more to harass you through!(cheers)
I mean what are TGS GOATEES FOR? If not to give you a hard time (clap) when your frazzled:imok: exhausted:shrug: and wore out with anxiety (headsmash) & worry? I mean ..who can you turn to(highfive)..just us goatees! :heehee::squish:


----------



## SalteyLove

Wait so your LaMancha doe has twins and both gave long ears, one erect and one floppy. That's crazy!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Wait so your LaMancha doe has twins and both gave long ears, one erect and one floppy. That's crazy!


Yep though I should add that Rose is elf eared so she only carry's one copy of the gene which the stinker refuses to pass on. Last year her baby had airplane ears this year these 2 maybe next year she'll finally give me an elf eared baby lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well good! I have 1 more to harass you through!(cheers)
> I mean what are TGS GOATEES FOR? If not to give you a hard time (clap) when your frazzled:imok: exhausted:shrug: and wore out with anxiety (headsmash) & worry? I mean ..who can you turn to(highfive)..just us goatees! :heehee::squish:


Yep for a little while longer. Hoping since we've had the 4 I'll be less of a worry wart (rofl)


----------



## goatblessings

So darling! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well im going on 2 years of this...and it hasnt happened yet. I still worry!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Beautiful babies. Congrats


----------



## bisonviewfarm

goatblessings said:


> So darling! Congrats!





Tbs4life2000 said:


> Beautiful babies. Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well im going on 2 years of this...and it hasnt happened yet. I still worry!


I don't think the little bit of worry will ever go away . Lol we're on year 4 or maybe it's 5 now I always worry. Though Spooks a little less worrisome she kidded so easy last year all I'm really worried about is the cold


----------



## toth boer goats

We all do.


----------



## goatblessings

I think it's a requirement of anyone who has goats kidding - start worrying early, and really never stop!(doh)


----------



## NDinKY

Congrats on the kids! Glad she’s being a good mama this year, makes life easier.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I haven't been on in a while but since we're on baby watch for the last doe of the year I thought I'd update. Spook is 142-148 days. Last doe of the year unless I find a good deal on a bred doe lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..I did find a good deal(clap)
And now...Im on preggo watch again! (doh)No Due date...just a 2 month span.:bonk:..ohhhh boy! Am I a dunce or what???:ahh:
Ok...dont answer that.....(blush)


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes..I did find a good deal(clap)
> And now...Im on preggo watch again! (doh)No Due date...just a 2 month span.:bonk:..ohhhh boy! Am I a dunce or what???:ahh:
> Ok...dont answer that.....(blush)


Well if she was a good deal lol. I'd do it to but that no exact due date stinks


----------



## GoofyGoat

bisonviewfarm said:


> Well if she was a good deal lol. I'd do it to but that no exact due date stinks


Even exact, isn't always exact! LOL


----------



## bisonviewfarm

GoofyGoat said:


> Even exact, isn't always exact! LOL


True more like a 2 week window lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well my daughter got a surprise when she did chores tonight 3 new baby's! And for the second year in a row Spook gave me all boys (doh). Ones a little weak so he's in the house gave him & his siblings a little selenium when I got home from work lesson about selenium gel if it's to close to the heat it explodes when you push the plunger (rofl).


----------



## bisonviewfarm

...


----------



## SandyNubians

What a surprise! Too bad she didn't have any girls for you Glad they all seem to be (mostly) doing well though! 

I love the boy with the spot on his neck. That is super cool! The other boys are very adorable too. Double-check them all maybe one of them, by some miracle, is a doe in disguise!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> What a surprise! Too bad she didn't have any girls for you Glad they all seem to be (mostly) doing well though!
> 
> I love the boy with the spot on his neck. That is super cool! The other boys are very adorable too. Double-check them all maybe one of them, by some miracle, is a doe in disguise!


She was right unfortunately. I checked everyone the minute I got home from work hoping she was wrong on one lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're really cute boys Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Thanks guys! They're definitely adorable just wish the best had given me one girl lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...those are really cute kids! Sorry they are all boys...but they are cute!(dance) So you finished now? All ready to sit back,, and lay around on the couch, eat cookies all day...and be bored?:heehee: Ive still got 1,,,no due date,,,just 3 months of wellllllll??????? 
Ill remind you of the FUN you will be missing out on!:bonk:


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------

